
Why Constant-Time Crypto? - matt_d
https://www.bearssl.org/constanttime.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5k2uyn/bearssl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5k2uyn/bearssl_constanttime_crypto/?st=ix3jkpid&sh=82f85fe8)

